# Germanwings tragedy



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/germanwings-airbus-a320-plane-crash-5394028

Opera singers Maria Radner and Oleg Bryjak among 150 dead


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

requiem aeternam dona eis

a terrible tragedy for so many


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I have just been reading about them on the internet, an attractive and talented couple who were establishing their reputation on the opera scene and had so much to offer. It brings to mind those other tragedies, such as the loss of Guido Cantelli just as he was reaching the heights in the conducting world, and the violinist Ginette Neveu. Air travel is much safer today, thank God, but accidents still happen to remind us about the dangers of flying, especially for those classical artists who jet around the world to bring music to audiences around the world.

Special thoughts and prayers also for those school kids on an exchange visit, and indeed all those who have lost their lives today in this tragedy.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw Rheingold today a few hours ago (in Budapest), and read the news a couple of minutes ago. (They both played roles in it.) A Wagner singing couple, a tragedy! RIP.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Awful.............


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Sad News. Wasn't Radner in the last Met broadcast of the Ring?


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Singers travel around to different venues so often, that it's a wonder we don't have more of these tragedies. 

Didn't Piero Cappuccilli's career basically end because he was badly injured in a car crash rushing to (or from) a performance? I seem to recall that Zancanaro also had a bad crash while trying to get to a gig.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Awful. Ever seen what a plane crash does to human bodies? I made the mistake of looking it up.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A mystery why there wasn't a "Mayday" call from the cockpit.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

a lot of questions to be replied

various investigations take place to find the reasons of the tragic event

Bryjak and Radner were fine singers

and Radner was a very good lieder singer and she travelled with husband and baby

so sad

so many young people


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Heartbreaking. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

May they rest in peace, singing with the angels...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Opera world pays tribute


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

An article obituary about Bryjak
http://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukr...-singer-died-in-airbus-a320-crash-384403.html


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

So sad! Such a tragedy for those who lost a loved one. Sad for the opera...poor souls. Rest in peace!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Opera world pays tribute


The clip showing Radner singing 'Morgen' is especially heart-breaking.

There is another layer of tragedy when we encounter a talent for the first time only when it has gone.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've split this thread and moved the discussion on air safety to the Community Forum - http://www.talkclassical.com/37351-air-safety-after-germanwings.html - to preserve a tribute to two opera singers.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd never heard of either of these singers, but how awful. May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

manyene said:


> I have just been reading about them on the internet, an attractive and talented couple who were establishing their reputation on the opera scene and had so much to offer. It brings to mind those other tragedies, such as the loss of Guido Cantelli just as he was reaching the heights in the conducting world, and the violinist Ginette Neveu. Air travel is much safer today, thank God, but accidents still happen to remind us about the dangers of flying, especially for those classical artists who jet around the world to bring music to audiences around the world.
> 
> Special thoughts and prayers also for those school kids on an exchange visit, and indeed all those who have lost their lives today in this tragedy.


Another air tragedy from the "old days" involved the loss of the soprano Grace Moore in 1947.


----------

